# The Tournament Archer Magazine COVER



## davidvon87 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Thanks*

thanks can't wait to get it i'm so pumped


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks for the update, Tony. I've got to admit...I've been checking my mailbox everyday wishing for it to show up. I've been as anxious as my kids right before Christmas! Finally having a serious target archery magazine is going to help w/ a loooong winter archery lay-off. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Reo (May 23, 2002)

That looks great Tony can't wait to read the inside! 

Reo Wilde


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

I subscribed in Vegas, will I still get the first magazine or will it start with the next issue?


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Can't wait to sit down and read the first issue! It was good talking to you and Lea at Vegas. Maybe I'll see you again at Paris?


----------



## TourneyArcher (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes you will... We had the drawing for the 4 releases that we are going to give away in the first issue last night so everyone that subscribed in Vegas would have a chance to win one. We are giving away 2 Truball and 2 Scott releases. You will have to wait and see who won when you get the issue in the mail. We are doing a giveaway every issue so that itself is worth the price of admission.



pronghorn said:


> I subscribed in Vegas, will I still get the first magazine or will it start with the next issue?


----------



## TourneyArcher (Dec 15, 2008)

To be honest I have met some great people and all the hard work that is going into this is worth it by meeting people like yourself. Lea and I were just talking about Paris tonite. We are thinking about taking a mini vacation and taking my son to that shoot with us. We just have to check his sports schedule.



ProtecMan said:


> Can't wait to sit down and read the first issue! It was good talking to you and Lea at Vegas. Maybe I'll see you again at Paris?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

Possible typo on cover? Gainsville? Maybe that is an alternate spelling and if so please forgive me. Just want you to be able to correct it before you print if possible. But maybe I'm the one who is wrong.


----------



## Lea (Dec 15, 2008)

No you are right it was in Columbus, GA :mg:definately a typo changes are being made as we speak. thank you


----------



## TourneyArcher (Dec 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

What is this news of free stuff? Are we automatically entered with our subscription? Or is this something seperate? 

Heck, Get a good mag and maybe win some stuff? Win once every few years and it would cover the cost of the mag, Well worth it!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Where can I get a subscription from?


----------



## bowtechfreak11 (Feb 7, 2009)

how do i sign up?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bowtechfreak11 said:


> how do i sign up?


www.thetournamentarcher.com
419-485-4360
or email [email protected]


----------



## Lea (Dec 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Really looking forward to the first issue.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

man! for 6 issues a guy like me will half to pass.
most of my mags were"I only have one coming now" 20 bucks for 12 issues.
the most being 30 bucks for 12 issues.

shoot me im poor and in michigan!!!


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

trinibob said:


> man! for 6 issues a guy like me will half to pass.
> most of my mags were"I only have one coming now" 20 bucks for 12 issues.
> the most being 30 bucks for 12 issues.
> 
> shoot me im poor and in michigan!!!


You spend hundreds, if not thousands of dollars on archery equipment and practice for hours hoping to get better, but are unwilling to pay a few $20's for getting into the heads of some of the best archers in the world?  What you could gain from this magazine could far outweigh any peice of equipment you could buy.
Just my .02

Lien2


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Lien2 said:


> You spend hundreds, if not thousands of dollars on archery equipment and practice for hours hoping to get better, but are unwilling to pay a few $20's for getting into the heads of some of the best archers in the world?  What you could gain from this magazine could far outweigh any peice of equipment you could buy.
> Just my .02
> 
> Lien2


That is what I was thinking:wink: ANY serious shooter could walk away with some valuable information


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

*Here's my two cents...*

Hey, leave the guy alone! The rest of us here that are subscribing to it will have a leg up on him right out of the gate. Heck, I hope I'm the only one in the entire state of Michigan that has a subscribtion. Outside that, I hope they sell a truckload of 'em.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

FoggDogg said:


> Thanks for the update, Tony. I've got to admit...I've been checking my mailbox everyday wishing for it to show up. I've been as anxious as my kids right before Christmas! Finally having a serious target archery magazine is going to help w/ a loooong winter archery lay-off. I can't wait to see it.


x 2


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Did they ship yet?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I am callin today to on the list :thumb:


----------



## aim small (Dec 21, 2005)

anybody get it yet? I can't wait


----------



## bowhunter476123 (Mar 4, 2009)

any get one yet how many pages


----------

